# ticklish?



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*have a look at that.

brushing heini

every time I brush heini on his left upper leg/breast he puts his head so funny.
I always have to smile, cause it happens EVERY time, do you think hes ticklish? 

do you babys do that too?
*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think the brushing probably feels good to him so he lifts his head so you can get under his neck. Whenever I bathe Sassy and I am blowdrying her she will twist and turn her head around so I can dry under her neck. So cute! Love your videos of Heini.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Whatever the reason is for him doing that, I think it is the most adorable thing I have ever seen. The expression on his face is priceless in the beginning of the video. I think he is kind of going into a trance and loving it.


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh man that is sooooo adorable!!!! :biggrin: Heini looks like he is soo blissed out by that brushing -- I only wish Miss Mimi would sit so still when I try and brush her -- she can't escape fast enough! :biggrin:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, he just looks so adorable!! :wub: 

My cocker, Peppi, has a ticklish spot on her back. Everytime you scratch or even brush it she will wiggle around and beg for me, it is the cutest thing!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Could he come over and teach Cosy to stand still like that?
So sweet!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

ohh heini is very good in standing still when I brush him, I have to say.
when I do his belly and legs, he lays on his back and just dreams along while I brush him, I think he enjoys that quite a lot. 
just this funny spot on the front, it always makes me laugh out loud :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley does this. He also licks his lips like Heini does. I think it feels good to him. Whenever I scratch him on his legs he does the same thing. And then he comes and give me a big kiss after. I think he likes it.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

> Bentley does this. He also licks his lips like Heini does. I think it feels good to him. Whenever I scratch him on his legs he does the same thing. And then he comes and give me a big kiss after. I think he likes it.[/B]



*ohh that sounds sooo sweet :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I think that is just it, they enjoy it...and some times it's a bit tickly  
*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a good little boy!! And ever so cute.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes he seems to be ticklish  But it looks like he sure does enjoy it! :chili:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Oh Man, he is loving every minute of that!! How adorable!! Pacino has a ticklish spot on his back, when I brush his back he ripples it...LOL...It is the cutest thing. Ralphie lifts his head and rolls over so I can do his belly.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## birdsong123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks to me like he's going "ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh."

I think it's a happy look, lol. He's lifting his chin to make room for more. What a great little fella. He's SO handsome. Wonderful eyes! You must be madly in love.


----------

